# Excel 2010 .xlsx files won't open



## Elf51 (May 14, 2012)

I bought a new laptop (uses Windows 7) and a copy of the MS Office 2010 - Home and Student version. I've brought some Excel spreadsheets home from work - I use 2010 there too - and they have an .xslx label. I cannot open these in my home Excel. Is there something simple I can do (I am a fairly simple soul when it comes to these things!) to be able to open these files? I keep getting the error message which tells me the file format or file extension is not valid.

Grateful for any suggestions! Thanks


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi,
Can you open Excel for me then:

Click FILE> HELP
and tell me the version.

Thanks


----------



## Elf51 (May 14, 2012)

14.0.6112.5000 (32-bit)


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks 

Click > FILE>Open and browse
to one of the files in question
and tell me what happens when you try to open it.

EDIT> show me the exact name of the file and it's extension.

Paste it.


----------



## Elf51 (May 14, 2012)

I just get the error message "Excel cannot open the file ***.xlsx because the file format or file extension is not valid. Verify that the file has not been corrupted and that the file extension matches the format of the file."


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Did you transfer them on a usb drive?
Are there any other Excel files on your computer
that were not brought from this drive.

They sound corrupted.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is a test file .xlsx
see if you can open this.

Microsoft Search Server 2008 SDK Samples - Release: Sampleformslist.xlsx Sample File


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

This might be a stupid question but lots of my clients do it:
Are you sure you copied the actual Excel file and not just a shortcut to the file?

If you right click on your Excel file -> Properties -> General tab
What does it say under "Type of File" ?


----------



## Elf51 (May 14, 2012)

It's an Excel worksheet, not the shortcut.


----------



## Elf51 (May 14, 2012)

Yes, I could open that - and yes, the files were put onto a USB drive. Also - yes, I can open other excel files. So it looks like the files are corrupted. I'll evidently have to try another way?

And thank you for all your help!


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

If you are happy that we have helped you, you may want to mark the thread as solved

Thank you


----------

